# Indoor antenna



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Will an indoor antenna pick up channels 60 miles from here? There are 8 signals that are between 45 and 60 miles from us. Cable bill just jumped again and we only watch the local channels anyway.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Mountains??


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you can find and talk to a local social media group they would be more likely to have an answer for you. When I cut the cable I started with one on a window, didn't do well. Picked up a small roof top one and pretty good but used old cable I had and cold temps knocked out s couple of channels. Replaced the cable from antenna to tv with RG6 and now happy. But happy for me is still very limited, not many OTA options up here.
Good luck and let us know. Getting rid of my $80 per month (more now) leach really felt good. Over a year now.

Bud


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Nealtw said:


> Mountains??


No it is pretty flat. But there are a lot of homes between us and them. We only have 12 channels on cable and it is $60. 4 of those we never watch.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Try this site. Put in your zip








Antenna Signal Prediction


Which broadcast channels can you receive for free? It's time you cut the cord!




antennaweb.org


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rusty baker said:


> No it is pretty flat. But there are a lot of homes between us and them. We only have 12 channels on cable and it is $60. 4 of those we never watch.


If you don't have mountains you have half a chance.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

joed said:


> Try this site. Put in your zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried that, it says there are no stations in my area. It is wrong.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

what is your area? Works fine for my area, Buffalo NY.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm working on that very thing now. I'm going to put a good antenna in my attic.

*Mount Washington, Kentucky 40047, United States*
Up to 73 channels from 14 over-the-air stations may be received at this location.
However, this is for an outdoor antenna 20 feet from the ground.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I use cable so never paid much attention , but the dropped the old and now broadcast in HDTV and the new antenna is one that sits in the window but there is some for outside too. 
This what they have here. 
Over the Air HD TV Antenna channel line up Vancouver - SaveAndReplay Toronto GTA Mississauga Canada


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

rusty baker said:


> Will an indoor antenna pick up channels 60 miles from here?



*NO.*


With an outdoor antenna, you could buy, even then the distance from the towers will determine what antenna you need.

Check out the Channelmaster website. They have been in the antenna business for a very long time, and should have the answers you need.

Do not under any circumstance buy into the BS claims on Ebay, FB marketplace, etc, etc. There is NO antenna that will reach out in the 100 miles and more range.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

joed said:


> what is your area? Works fine for my area, Buffalo NY.


60 miles north of Joplin Mo. There are 8 over the air channels in Joplin. Fox, CBS, NBC, ABC, CW, and 3 others.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rusty baker said:


> 60 miles north of Joplin Mo. There are 8 over the air channels in Joplin. Fox, CBS, NBC, ABC, CW, and 3 others.


Have you put your address in here? 
Joplin TV Channels - 64802 TV Antenna Map | CM – Channel Master


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

rusty baker said:


> Will an indoor antenna pick up channels 60 miles from here?


you would most likely need a roof top antenna

im no expert, but i think they also need to be pointed in a certain direction, toward the stations you want


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I have one of these on each tv, and they get very good reception.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

rusty baker said:


> 60 miles north of Joplin Mo. There are 8 over the air channels in Joplin. Fox, CBS, NBC, ABC, CW, and 3 others.


That is out in the middle of nowhere. If I tell it an elevated antenna in Fort Scott it gives 3 stations.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

joed said:


> That is out in the middle of nowhere. If I tell it an elevated antenna in Fort Scott it gives 3 stations.





joed said:


> That is out in the middle of nowhere. If I tell it an elevated antenna in Fort Scott it gives 3 stations.


That site is wrong. With a big outdoor antenna we used to ;pick up KC and Springfield. Plus Joplin and Pittsburg.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Half-fast eddie said:


> I have one of these on each tv, and they get very good reception.
> 
> View attachment 644933


What kind of distance can you get?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> Will an indoor antenna pick up channels 60 miles from here?


I live in southern Missouri, in the Ozarks, 60 miles from Springfield MO.
I get the Springfield station as clear or clearer as I did with Directv or Dish.
I also get Harrison and Rogers stations if I turn the antenna.
The antenna was about $30. It is an indoor antenna that I have mounted in my attic.
With everything going digital it's a new ball game.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Rusty.....where are you in Missouri? I'm about a mile from the Arkansas border.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Is an outdoor or attic location possible?

Bud


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> Rusty.....where are you in Missouri? I'm about a mile from the Arkansas border.


60 miles north of Joplin.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bud9051 said:


> Is an outdoor or attic location possible?
> 
> Bud


It is possible, but I can no longer climb ladders, so I would need to hire it done.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> I live in southern Missouri, in the Ozarks, 60 miles from Springfield MO.
> I get the Springfield station as clear or clearer as I did with Directv or Dish.
> I also get Harrison and Rogers stations if I turn the antenna.
> The antenna was about $30. It is an indoor antenna that I have mounted in my attic.
> With everything going digital it's a new ball game.


What brand is it?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If the towers are pretty well in a line, you could use a Channelmaster EXTREMEtenna 80 in the attic, but you need to bear in mind that being indoors loses nearly 50% of the signal.

This antenna, like most, is highly directional, so it will not pick up station towers that are well off angle.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Near Milo? When I try that by zip code antennweb shows no stations for off air...


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I would try the antennaweb site again, but this time input that you have an outdoor antenna 30ft up. It only shows you what you can pick up with the antenna you tell it you have. You'll need a fairly large outdoor antenna fairly high up, if you want broadcast. Try it with the highest mounting height you're willing to do, and see what you get, then you can decide if it's worth it.

If you have high-speed internet, most all channels are available through streaming services. Most of the major network shows are available for free a few days or a week after they air. If you want them at the same time as broadcast, they're available for a fee, which is usually fairly reasonable. There's streaming services that have past seasons of most every TV show, too.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

ktkelly said:


> Near Milo? When I try that by zip code antennweb shows no stations for off air...


Antennaweb is wrong. I know people with big outdoor antennas that get all 8 Joplin channels and some from KC.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

I have tried various indoor antennas and they all sucked. I guess depends of what siding is on the house... don't know. I even tried one in the attic. A bit better, but not 100% stable.

After that I have added a small directional, amplified, outdoor antenna, raised 2 ft above the roof line, and I have no more problems.
It needed a J-mount that is fastened on the side of my garage. Wireless rotating controller helps finding the best signal (if the TV receiver supports that measurement, mine does).


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you can find someone who is in the business of installing antennas you could get the benefit of them doing the install plus they could test the signal availability before you buy. Yes, more expensive but dumping that $60 a month is a good payback.

They could also advise if a rotor would help.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I just took a look at the ChannelMaster site using my real street address and I am of the opinion they may be a bit on the conservative side. That is totally understandable as they probably want to err on the conservative side.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Our situation is different from yours, as most of the antennas are within 15 miles. I started out with a flat box indoor antenna from Home Depot. It worked, but not great. So I returned it and bought a paper thin antenna. I think it's a FlatWave. I haven't even mounted it. It's just sitting on the top shelf of the coat closet, vertical, against the wall. It works well, unless it's really windy outside. Occasionally, I have to take it down and lay it horizontally on the top of the bifold doors. We get about a dozen channels. Most of the majors have two more piggybacked on.

I'd buy the best indoor unit available at the nearest big box store and try it out. Bring it back if it doesn't work. 
What do your neighbors use?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> That site is wrong. With a big outdoor antenna we used to ;pick up KC and Springfield. Plus Joplin and Pittsburg.


Was this with NTSC signals, or ATSC?


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

huesmann said:


> Was this with NTSC signals, or ATSC?


All the major stations in US are ATSC since July 2009. Even the low power local ones will have to comply by July 2021, but those cannot be received far away anyway.





Digital television transition in the United States - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

ratherbefishing said:


> Our situation is different from yours, as most of the antennas are within 15 miles. I started out with a flat box indoor antenna from Home Depot. It worked, but not great. So I returned it and bought a paper thin antenna. I think it's a FlatWave. I haven't even mounted it. It's just sitting on the top shelf of the coat closet, vertical, against the wall. It works well, unless it's really windy outside. Occasionally, I have to take it down and lay it horizontally on the top of the bifold doors. We get about a dozen channels. Most of the majors have two more piggybacked on.
> 
> I'd buy the best indoor unit available at the nearest big box store and try it out. Bring it back if it doesn't work.
> What do your neighbors use?


Most people pay $60 to $150 for cable which increases twice a year. we had a outdoor antenna at our other house years ago and got all the channels Joplin had at that time. Can't get a straight shot south here though.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

SoNic said:


> All the major stations in US are ATSC since July 2009. Even the low power local ones will have to comply by July 2021, but those cannot be received far away anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am aware of that. My question was more related to signal strength of ATSC vs. NTSC. If ATSC signals aren't as strong, and the "we used to pick up X" was before the changeover to ATSC it would explain the inability to pick up the stations once received.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

NTSC was analog. Even with low strength you might still get some snowy images.
ATSC is digital. If you get the signal you get a good picture. If you have weak signal then some of the digital data gets lost and you get no picture. There is no half way with digital.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Lots of good information in this thread.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in the same predictament right now.........80 miles N of LVegas. 

Going to a LV antenna expert, I'm told NFW to get local OTA. He explains that normally 60-70 miles becomes very sketchy due simple to the curvature of the earth....plus we do have mountain interfearance also. Although, I have heard in LV that some people can pick up LA OTA.....maybe they are on a mountain top relative to LA.

There is an interesting non-profit operation known as LOCAST, that transmits local OTA chanels through the internet. Cost is NOTHING. It is funded basically by contributions....as such, it is available only in certain markets right now, I think maybe 12-15 markets.

However, by laws, it is restricted from supplying internet outside of each locations broadcast area....so basically, I can not use it for SF or LA or any where else for other local locations.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

This is a calculator for the line of sight, given the two antennas elevations and Earth curvature:





__





Line Of Sight Calculator


calculators, engineering calculators....



www.calculatoredge.com





Emitter TV antenna distance and location on a map can be found here:








DTV Reception Maps







www.fcc.gov


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

One reason a pro antenna installer charges so much is not just the ladder climbing, and the travel to your location, it's the cost of a good quality signal meter.

Without the meter, you're mostly just guessing. With the meter, I can determine the absolute best mounting location and directions that give the best signal strength.

Funny how this is old tech that has come back in use.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

I am using a quad tuner from Silicondust and that has signal quality metering:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> What brand is it?


It is a GE Attic Mount TV antenna #33692
I paid about $35 on Amazon....I see it is now $40
I suspect you can find it cheaper locally....perhaps Walmart.


----------

